# chillers



## ccjammer (Oct 26, 2011)

ccjammer in the house,just wnted to say """WWWWHHHHHAAAATTT'SSS UP!! okay need to know how far up does the strainer table has to be using a 5 gallon bucket like the C2 Jr.Vortex Fog Chiller?? any answers wud really help out,thanks:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome and here is a nice discussion: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577&highlight=vortex


----------

